#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Pure ALOHA,wireless and mobile communication,pdf notes download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

The pure ALOHA protocol is a random access protocol used for data  transfer. The first version of the protocol (now called "Pure ALOHA")  was quite simple: If you have data to send, send the data, If the  message collides with another transmission, try resending "later. Pure  ALOHA does not check whether the channel is busy before transmitting.





  Similar Threads: Modern Wireless Communication Systems,wireless and mobile communication,best lecture notes download Merging Wireless Networks and the PSTN,wireless and mobile communication,best notes download Limitations in Wireless Networking,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes pdf free download Introduction to Wireless Networks,wireless and mobile communication,notes pdf download Slotted ALOHA,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf notes download

----------

